# [FREE][APP]Award Winning Security Protection APP for Antitheft, Antivirus and Clean



## AirCover (Apr 8, 2014)

*AirCover Security *protects your Android devices from viruses, malware and other threats, with anti-virus, calls and text blocker, anti-surveillance, and other security features!

FREE DOWNLOAD: AirCover Security

Recommended by top Android authorities:

★TechCrunch -"An app for app lovers - and those suffering from app fatigue - AirCover is a security service for Android that basically aims to replace another eight apps on your phone."

★Softpedia-"Keep your Android device protected and running at top speed with this all-in-one security and performance optimization application."

★Betanews -"Any functions you don't require are easily disabled within the app. The anti-theft features work as advertised."

Trusted by users with 5 star review:

★"Great security and very safe too. More features than others, I recommend you install now."-by Charles settles

★"Highly recommended if you value the safety of your device."-by Ilyas Muhsin

★"Everything needed for secure tablet usage."-by Rev. Thomas Benge

---- AirCover Security 1.5 Key Features ----

*Check Up*

► One-touch checkup: protects your device from viruses, malware, spyware, and suspicious app. Virus scanner and remover for Android.

*Anti-Virus*

► Custom scan: scans every installed app & checks your device's security status.

► Real-time protection: scan downloaded files and newly installed apps.

*Web Protection*

► Account protection: AirCover web shield protects you from phishing, fraud, harmful sites and malware to ensure the safe of all your mobile account and browsing.

► Financial protection: provides full protection when using payment or banking apps, or when entering payment web pages.

*Anti-Theft*

► Locate your phone: find the location of your phone from the Web portal.

► Backup contacts: ensures you don't lose any important contacts.

► Sound an alarm: antitheft alarm will help us find my phone in a minute.

► Intruder alert: a photo will be taken and sent to your registered email address if an intruder tries an incorrect password.

► Delete your data: completely wipe all the private data stored on your lost phone.

► Monitor your SIM card: get an email when there is an SIM card change on your phone.

*Privacy Advisor*

► AD detector: monitors apps with annoying ads and uninstall unwanted apps forever.

► App privacy list: scans and displays all apps that access your personal information.

► Anti-Surveillance: protects your calls from being monitored and eavesdropped.

*Call & SMS Blocker*

► Block calls and text just with a few clicks.









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Multiple Devices Supported:

Samsung Galaxy S, Samsung Galaxy Note, Samsung Galaxy Nexus, HTC One X, HTC One S, LG Optimus, Motorola Droid Razr Maxx, Huawei and most other Android phones are supported!

Multiple Languages Available:

English, العربية, Magyar, Vietnamien, Slovenščina, Türkçe, 日本語, Español, Italiano, Ελληνικά, Suomi, Deutsch, Indonesia, Português(Brasil), Русский, हिंदी, ประเทศไทย, Melayu, 中文(简体)

Check out our website for more details: AirCover Security | Protect your Smartphone with our Award-Winning Mobiles Security Apps

Like us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/aircover

Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/AirCoversoft


----------

